# How much are you paying for gas/heating oil where you live?



## Flourgirl (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm beside myself- $3.39 a gallon- $60 to fill up my V-6 Jeep Grand Cherokee?? That's just too much, not to mention that DH drives all over the State of CT for a living. In addition, we just paid $3.45 a gallon for our last heating oil delivery this week, it'll take us 'till June to pay for this year's oil. 

I think its going to be ramen noodles twice a week from now on for us....I'm curious, how much are you guys paying and has it caused you to cut back elsewhere yet?


----------



## Weeks (Mar 12, 2008)

$3.20/gallon here in Alabama.
$3.35/gallon in some places in Mississippi.

I'm going to be spending the money on getting my bike fixed in a couple of weeks so I can burn only $10 a week on gas instead of $40.


----------



## GB (Mar 12, 2008)

I feel like my last oil delivery was around $3.69. Our bill was over $500 and that lasted about 4 weeks. 

Gas is around $3.11


----------



## Loprraine (Mar 12, 2008)

Last week, gas was $.95 lt.  Today when we filled up it was $1.09 lt.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 12, 2008)

Loprraine said:


> Last week, gas was $.95 lt. Today when we filled up it was $1.09 lt.


 Are you talking per gallon or litre?


----------



## redkitty (Mar 12, 2008)

I won't even tell you what is costs here in ridiculously expensive England!!!


----------



## kleenex (Mar 12, 2008)

Too much.  No need to say the price


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 12, 2008)

I paid $3.07/gallon for gas 2 days ago. It's definitely going up. There seems to be a big difference in price across the country. 3 hours away at the coast, it's $2.89/gallon. But an hour north in Austin, it's ~$3.20/gallon.

I have electric heat now and the climate is very temperate here. But I sure remember the oil man from when I lived in Massachusetts 22 years ago!


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 12, 2008)

Here in Michigan I think dh is paying like $3.35 for the car.  We are on the budget plan for our gas heating- its going up- but we have been paying $63.00 a month.


----------



## Toots (Mar 12, 2008)

_I just paid $3.45 a gallon over in Ohio this a.m. !!!!!!!!_

_thank God I got rid of the Volvo and now drive a Corolla, 41 mpg never sounded so good._


----------



## Loprraine (Mar 12, 2008)

> Are you talking per gallon or litre


 
That's per litre.  I only wish it were per gallon!!!!


----------



## Katie H (Mar 12, 2008)

Buck bought gasoline this afternoon and paid $3.12  per gallon.

The price of EVERYTHING has gone up.  This time last year I  paid 59 cents per dozen for eggs.  Now they are $1.89 per dozen.  Milk is almost $4 per  gallon and that's for 2%.

Buck and I have definitely cut back  on  some things, beginning small.  Instead of having our one can of soda with lunch during the week, we now  only have soda on Monday, Wednesday and Friday.  Drink water instead on Tuesday and Thursday.  For our "special" breakfast on Sundays, I've been serving dishes  that don't use many eggs.  I'm economizing on more but  can't remember just now.

It's  been making  me crazy when I shop every two weeks as I see the price of things going up and up and up and up.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 12, 2008)

We're paying enough around here that traffic is changing!  It's much easier to get to and from places now which is good... on the other hand... less cars being driven means fewer car accidents which is why my hours got cut way back.  Well, that's one of the reasons.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 12, 2008)

The last time I bought gas it was $3.12. We have natural gas heat - I'm not sure what it is right now. I bought a Ford Escape Hybrid a couple of years ago - since I bought it, I fill up every two to three weeks instead of weekly like I used to with my Tempo. 

We've been cutting back on expenses, too. I now make a weekly dinner menu and shop sales more carefully, so I don't buy more than I need. And I'm not going out to lunch as often as I did last year. Got careless about that.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't know how people that that don't make a lot of money but make mostly around minimum wage are going to be able to drive to work or afford anything else and if they have kids? If we were allowed to get political on DH I would be spewing my guts out right now.


----------



## kelly79 (Mar 12, 2008)

It's 3.39 in this part of Ohio today. Where to cut back??? I was considering not ever buying organic eggs again when I paid 4.12 for a dozen at the local Kroger! But thank goodness - my significant other got the hook up where he works and I am now getting farm fresh eggs for 1.00 a dozen!!


----------



## JohnL (Mar 12, 2008)

I just paid $3.29 for reg gas this morning for my work van, $3.89 for diesel for my pick up truck. Gas and electric for the house has been about $260.00 to $300.00 per month. We've lowered the thermostat a few degrees . We've been cutting back on eating out and going to happy hour. We now try to limit that to once every two weeks or so. Also cutting out vacation for the next two years. Hope something breaks soon....


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 12, 2008)

We have natural gas and that is at .97 per therm, our total bill for this month was $50.47. Only $27.08 was actually for gas the rest was delivery charges, service charges, and taxes.
As for gas we still have several coupons from Food4Less that save us .15 a gallon so right now we are paying $2.979.
We have only two more of those coupons left...


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 12, 2008)

kelly79 said:


> But thank goodness - my significant other got the hook up where he works and I am now getting farm fresh eggs for 1.00 a dozen!!


Does he have a brother?


----------



## Mama (Mar 12, 2008)

$3.07 in Atlanta


----------



## babetoo (Mar 12, 2008)

*no car*

i have no car as i do not drive. i make sure to give the person driving me somewhere , money for gas. everyone complains about the price. 

the gas for my house is paid by my son in the moble home park rent. probably around 100 a month. keeps going up per unit, i think. i really cut back on using the heater.so it doesn't get to high.

can't imagine the bill for air cond. this summer.

i grocery shop once a month and can really see things going up and up. where i  used to spend $300 a month, last one was $380. that is not however all food. it is pet food, litter, over counter meds, paper goods and cleaning supplies. my del. charge has stayed the same for two years ie $4.95 . can't take a cab for that. and they put it in my kitchen.

i know my daughter who is self employed is really having a tough time. people are cutting back everywhere they can. 

babe


----------



## kelly79 (Mar 13, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Does he have a brother?


 

Nope!  He's an only child!


----------



## middie (Mar 13, 2008)

3.45 a gallon. That's crazy !!!! I make over 10 bucks an hour and can't afford to fill up my car !!!!!!


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 13, 2008)

$3.38 for a gallon of low octane unleaded. Yes, we are cutting back on driving.  I may venture out once or twice a month.  Dh is declining jobs.  He currently works part time 2 miles from home but the majority of his business has been a 45 minute drive one way. He is no longer taking those out of county jobs.

home heating costs are mainly our time, we heat with wood.  Due to the increasingly high winds we have been having, dh cut down 11 trees close to the house and that has turned out to be about a 3 year supply of firewood.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 13, 2008)

I used to heat my home with wood.  That's a lot of hard work so hubby and you are getting a workout as well as a warm house.


----------



## Flourgirl (Mar 13, 2008)

Ok, so now I know I'm not the only one feeling the pinch. That's kind of what I was wondering. DH's gas is $150 a week (he fills up 3 times a week), I cut mine down to $20 a week, then oil is $200 a month on our "budget plan". And electric is $200 a month. When I added it up, that's over $1000 a month just on energy, before any groceries! Luckily I don't have to work, I stay home with our son, and DH is trying to get the go ahead to telecommute one day a week to save one day's driving, but for everyone who has no choice but to drive to work in a long commute, I feel for them- and us! 

I wish everyone the best and hope things get better soon- either lower prices or higher wages down the road.


----------



## smoke king (Mar 13, 2008)

It cost me 75$ to fill my pickup yesterday (3/12) @3.24 gallon. My heating bill for last month was right at 600$-in all fairness, its been a very cold winter, but geez this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## GB (Mar 13, 2008)

We have been using our wood stove a lot more the second half of this winter, now that I have taught DW how to start fires in it. It is great coming home each night to a roaring fire and a toasty house.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 13, 2008)

regular is just over $3 a gallon here, or roughly 80 cents a litre. 

geez, loprraine, you're paying almost $4.13 a gallon!!! yikes!!!


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 13, 2008)

My husband just sold his semi-truck last week, just in time diesel has gone to $3.80 a gallon, soon to be $4 I'm sure. He was working 16 hour days to fill up the thing for $400 and bring home $150 for the day. He starts a new job this weekend, driving someone else's truck, leaving the worry of diesel behind, except to heat the house. I think we paid about 3.40/gal or something last month to fill that tank. I'm so glad winter is leaving. It's too expensive to be warm! We will be looking into a wood burner for next winter.


----------



## *amy* (Mar 13, 2008)

Tue Mar 11, 9:54 AM ET 

PriceS vary from city to city. Some are up to about $4.09 in CA.


----------



## Constance (Mar 13, 2008)

I think DH paid $3.15 a gallon the other day when he filled up the Chevy truck. He heats his workshop with propane, and he paid $3.15 a gallon last time he filled up the tank.
Our house is all electric, and very energy efficient. We are on a plan where we pay the same amount each month, and presently it's $135.


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 13, 2008)

I`m glad you mentioned Propane, I use the 19Kg tanks in the Lab, and Pay 15 GBP for them each (that`s about 30 dollars a tank), I wondered what you guys payed for yours?
although mine Is delivered to the door and carried up to the second floor.

I also pay 3.20 for 5 litres (a gallon) of Paraffin (kerosene I think you call it), what do you pay over there?


----------



## jennyema (Mar 13, 2008)

Gas was $3.49 for premium over the weekend.

Heating oil is about the same.  My budget plan is $280/month


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 13, 2008)

My house is big and old and _not_ energy efficient. I think I average about $350/mo for gas and electric (and another $50 for water). That's for 5 people all the time and 6-10 people every weekend so it looks like utilities are still much less down here. We don't have much of a winter but the summer months can be brutal - a/c runs non-stop at least 4 months out of the year.

I was reading Mother Earth News about installing solar panels for hot water supply. That would be a huge savings for me with all the showers and laundry. Has anybody else done this? Is anyone else making energy-saving improvements to your home? I'd love some tips.


----------



## Loprraine (Mar 13, 2008)

> geez, loprraine, you're paying almost $4.13 a gallon!!!


 
Yup.  And they are talking about it reaching $1.80 - $1.90 by the end of summer.


----------



## miniman (Mar 13, 2008)

We are paying £1.10 a litre for diesel & £1.04 litre for petrol and the govt is just putting the tax on fuel up by .5p a litre. The tax on our fuel is the majority of the cost of fuel - they keep it up to be "environmentally friendly"


----------



## buckytom (Mar 14, 2008)

just for an f.y.i. for this thread, 1 gallon = 3.785 litres.

loprraine, that's around 7 bucks a gallon!!!!

i'd always promised myself that if gas hit the $3 mark, i'd start taking the bus. well, it's here. i'm gonna try to psyche myself into it for next week.

since it would be crazy to try to continue my work hours: 70hrs/week, including 10 for commuting by car, i'm gonna have to cut back on the overtime, which sucks.

i would be adding 5 more hours if i take the bus, or it could be seen as 5 less hours to be at home with my family. so the o.t.'s gonna go.

it's either work more and pay it out in gas, or work less and bring less home, but save on gas.

JANE! stop this crazy thing...called life.


----------



## EatRight (Mar 14, 2008)

WOW Canada is really cheap and Texas isnt that bad i wonder if its cuz George Bush is from there thats why but n e ways lol its about 3.60s in Los Angeles


----------



## EatRight (Mar 14, 2008)

I remember when i was in High School my teacher told me that Hemp was uses as fuel to run cars and that it became elegal for some reason but i don't remember why i just know she was saying it would be way cheaper if we used it


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 15, 2008)

When I left, regular was $3.19 where we live (the border area of SC and NC near Charlotte).  I am visiting in San Diego County, California now, and here in Vista I have seen regular from $3.55 to $3.69 (mostly $3.59).  The paper said diesel is about to go over $4.00 here.

Barbara


----------



## AMSeccia (Mar 15, 2008)

$3.29 here and no ceiling in sight.  1% milk today was $2.95/gallon, eggs were $1.78/dozen.  I find myself passing on things or asking "do I need that today?"

I refuse to be cold and uncomfortable in my own home, we work too hard for that, but we have a programmable thermostat so we can keep the temp lower while we're gone and sleeping, but warmer when need be.  We have slowly converted to the low energy fluorescent light bulbs, and I am starting to notice a difference on the electric side.  

There is no darned reason gas needs to be so high.  We are carpooling!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 15, 2008)

am, the reason fuel costs are so high is that the price is based on whatever the market will bear. the whole supply and demand dealio.

if you have something a lot of people want, then you can charge whatever you want, up until people stop wanting it because of the price.

i've gone over to compact flourescents, but not in all fixtures. they don't work well, unless you blink a lot , in light fixtures controlled by a dimmer switch.


----------



## middie (Mar 15, 2008)

1.78 for eggs ?  What the heck man I bought a dozen last night and payed 2.10 !!!!!!!!!


----------



## AmericaWestCMH (Mar 15, 2008)

$3.33/gallon for gasoline here, up 30 cents in the past week.  Not a huge burden for me, as I don't live far from work or drive a monstrous vehicle.

Electric + nat. gas has been on the rise, now costing about $110-120/mo.  Thanks Ameren.  


_ There is no darned reason gas needs to be so high

_China + India are beginning to use a whooooooole bunch'o gas.  Americans need to change their car-dependent suburban lifestyles or just get used to high energy prices.


----------



## B'sgirl (Mar 15, 2008)

3.33-3.40 for #78 gasoline. I don't drive much and I get a discount from my grocery store, so it's not too bad. 

Gas for the house is $7.52/DHT ($127 in Feb for a 2000 sq ft. home with bad windows). 
It was $122 for electricity/water/garbage combined.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 15, 2008)

I remember back when I was a kid and Dad pulled into a gas station in our VW Bug and told the attendant, "Give me 5", and the poor kid asked, "5 gallons or 5 dollars?" Dad looked at him like he was as dumb as a rock ... $5 would have been over 25-gallons of gas!

When I was in college (University of Texas) I had to trade in my 1972 Buick Skylark GS (beautiful burnt orange and white convertable ... my school colors ... and the first new car I had ever purchased on my own) and get a Ford Pinto Stationwagon ... because the price of gas went up to over 30-cents per gallon!

I think gas down the street at the SAM'S club station is now $3.27 for regular - up about 34-cents from last week.

We are fortunate(?) that we don't have heating oil to deal with ... we are all electric - but they do bump up the price of electricity during the winter ... which really sucks.

ARRGH .. the corn ethanol thing ... it's raising the price of corn, and other grains, used for food, it only gets about 80% the miles-per-gallon as gasoline, and it produces just as much polution as fossil fules. When I lived in Colorado - the winter blend included increased ethanol to keep it from freezing - and the price could jump 18-25 cents per gallon for the "winter blend".

We used to have the ability to buy inexpensive cars with good fuel mileage - but thanks to Ralph Nader they got taken off the roads ... now even the basic VW bug is expensive - no longer is it the "People's Car". Darn you Ralph Nader!


----------



## Wart (Mar 16, 2008)

EatRight said:


> .... Hemp was uses as fuel to run cars and that it became illegal for some reason .....




Randolf Hearst, paper mills and trees.


----------



## Wart (Mar 16, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> We used to have the ability to buy inexpensive cars with good fuel mileage - but thanks to Ralph Nader they got taken off the roads ... now even the basic VW bug is expensive - no longer is it the "People's Car". Darn you Ralph Nader!




What?


????


----------

